# help



## 210raptor (Apr 13, 2005)

*need help with carb and motor swap*

can i put a holly one barrel carb on my a15 motor??
my carb has already been rebuilt once and it didnt do too much good.
if i do swap motors, what should i swap over to??


----------



## 4nismospeed (Sep 7, 2004)

Yes you can put the holley carb on that motor but I beleive you'll either need a new manifold or adapter plate to make it work. There are many other better options for carbs on that motor like weber,mikuni, and jdm gx setup which was twin hitachi 38mm carbs which look like su's which is what I have. Lots of engines can be made to work under the hood of the 210 but if you're looking for a relatively cheap power increase build up the a-series.


----------



## 210raptor (Apr 13, 2005)

thank for the help
im thinking i want my next engine to be fuel injected and be able to handle nitrous as well
any thoughts??


----------



## 4nismospeed (Sep 7, 2004)

I'd go with a ka24de or even the sohc ka24e out of a 240sx. You can find them cheap because everyones joining the sr20 bandwagon and dumping their ka motors for cheap. That motor in a 210 would make that car fly and its also a very durable and reliable like most nissan stuff.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

210raptor said:


> can i put a holly one barrel carb on my a15 motor??
> my carb has already been rebuilt once and it didnt do too much good.
> if i do swap motors, what should i swap over to??


you can put a weber 32/36 dg*v on it and it will run nice. You'll probably fry your engine or tranny after that  

you'll want better tires and suspension after that or you'll end up sideways.


----------



## 210raptor (Apr 13, 2005)

thanks for all your help
i think i know where i can find one really cheap
ill past pics of the car soon 
ill post more when i find my new motor
also fying my motor would be OK in the name of fun!!!!


----------

